
Ask HN: What tool do you use for creating technical documentation? - pravj
I want to create JavaScript and Python SDK documentation to share with (enterprise) clients in portable format likes PDF etc. Solutions like readme.io and readthedocs.io are good only for a web-based approach.<p>Sadly, Google Docs isn&#x27;t a great option here even after using add-ons like Code Format and Prettier.<p>Let me know if I&#x27;ve missed something which is already around.
======
tzm
I generate html and render PDF using custom print stylesheets.

Tools: mkdocs (or jekyl, hugo, etc), pandoc, PDFtk, chromium (headless),
prismjs / highlightjs

You might be interested in:

[https://github.com/Fiware/tools.Md2pdf](https://github.com/Fiware/tools.Md2pdf)

[https://github.com/dawnlabs/carbon](https://github.com/dawnlabs/carbon)

------
syyvius
I'm a huge fan of MDwiki. I've used it for documentation, class notes, work
logs, and running a dnd campaign. Really good tool for people who want a no-
frills markdown rendering client.

[http://dynalon.github.io/mdwiki/#!index.md](http://dynalon.github.io/mdwiki/#!index.md)

------
mabynogy
Not my project but doxygen is still the best for C++:
[http://dailyprog.org/~kenster/docs/TinyCDN/annotated.html](http://dailyprog.org/~kenster/docs/TinyCDN/annotated.html)

------
EvanKnowles
Just write it in Markdown and render it out?

------
cimmanom
Sphinx. It's capable of output in both HTML and PDF formats.

------
Siilwyn
Currently trying Vuepress. Works great so far!

~~~
pravj
Wasn't looking for web-based solutions but this one looks great. Better than
Slate and README.io on some parameters.

